# Bild um Kugel "legen"



## unterzahl (27. Januar 2004)

HI,
ich möchte eine Weltkugel erstellen habe ein Bild das ich dann um eine Kugel legen möchte.
Weiss momentan aber nichtmal wie ich vernünftig eine Kugel erstelle *g

kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## aNero (27. Januar 2004)

also eine kugel kannst du ganzeinfach mit nen filter machen... filter/rendering-filter/3d objekte  (oder so) habs so direckt eigentlich nie wirklich gebraucht und somit kann ich dir nur sagen das das existiert... probier einfach mal wen niemand was besseres weis ^^


----------



## beeviz (27. Januar 2004)

genauso würde ichs glaub ich auch machen.


----------



## da_Dj (27. Januar 2004)

Sieht aber ziemlich naja ... hässlich aus =) Mach dir lieber einen anständigen Kreis, [den am besten schon mit Verlauf oder ähnlich füllen, damit Räumlichkeit reinommt, was aber nicht unbedingt nötig ist] und dann Filter->Verzerrungsfilter->Wölben [kannst auch direkt auf die Landkarte schon machen, müsste auch gehen.


----------



## beeviz (28. Januar 2004)

das wär mein zweiter vorschlag gewesen 

hab mal gerade rumprobiert, mit 3d transformieren siehts wirklich kacke aus.
benutze den filter eigentilch auch nie. kam mir nur so spontan in den sinn


----------

